# Front exterior door handle installation instructions



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

I have been looking for DIY help, instructions etc for removal/installation of the exterior door handle (front right door, 2006 Audi A6, keyless entry feature), but haven't found anything. 

I somehow (aimless trial and error) managed to get the handle off. 

I have no been trying get in back on for 2 afternoons. No luck.

Can someone point me in the right direction? 
Links, video, write up?

To figure out how it fits, I removed everything that sticks out and can get damaged, leaving essentially 2 parts:
the base and the handle (without cover).

Regarding the base: should the round/square plug be inserted into the base before installation or after? 

I figure the handle is inserted from the outside first, then the base brought into position from the inside. 
That is what I have been trying for 8 hours now (with variations).

CAN"T FIGURE IT OUT!

Will post photos later.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Parts involved:
http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y407/KraftwerkTurbo/2006 A6 door handle/IMG_2936_zpswjmcmshx.jpg


----------

